# Lungworm or Tapeworm?



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I treat Ollie with advocate monthly which covers nearly everything except tapeworm. I don't want to have to use more chemicals on him (monthly advocate is bad enough but necessary for prevention of lungworm).

So because fleas are essential in the lifecycle of the tapeworm, does this mean that if you treat for fleas, your dog won't get tapeworm and so is effectively being treated for tapeworm too?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

No, you need to treat for tapeworm at least a couple of times a year as well. I don't treat mine anywhere near as often as advised by the manufacturers of these things, the current exception is Tau, where she's up to date with everything because of her condition.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> No, you need to treat for tapeworm at least a couple of times a year as well. I don't treat mine anywhere near as often as advised by the manufacturers of these things, the current exception is Tau, where she's up to date with everything because of her condition.


But if the tapeworm needs fleas to develop, then if the dog doesn't have fleas, he should never get tapeworm?

Also, what product should you use for tapeworm? I don't want to overdose on treatment for roundworms for example, which advocate and another worming treatment (drontal for example) both cover. Would this be bad for Ollie?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> But if the tapeworm needs fleas to develop, then if the dog doesn't have fleas, he should never get tapeworm?
> 
> Also, what product should you use for tapeworm? I don't want to overdose on treatment for roundworms for example, which advocate and another worming treatment (drontal for example) both cover. Would this be bad for Ollie?


I switch between the three main manufacturers, Drontal Plus, Advocate and Panacur, I steer away from Milbemax, it's not safe for collie type breeds, and I just don't trust that it's then safe for other breeds.

TBH I haven't read up in detail about the life cycle of tape worms, the advice given to me from a vet I trust is to ensure that you use Advocate and another wormer in turn, so that you cover your dog for all types of parasite.


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

Although Advocate gives full protection against Lungworm as you say it doesn't treat Tapeworm.
Milbemax does treat tapeworm and does lower levels of Lungworm infestation.

Sooo could you stick with your Advocate and a few times a year give a dose of Milbemax perhaps?.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

This from said vet friend:

Only Advocate is licenced for the PREVENTION of lungworm. Milbemax can be used monthly but is only licenced for TREATMENT. I see no reason (other than vets individual drug company loyalty) to use Milbemax as a monthly treatment rather than Advocate as a monthly preventative! Advocate also kills flea, mange, ear mites and roundworms and simply needs the addition of a tapewormer twice a year so generally will also work out cheaper than regular flea treatment and monthly milbemax.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> This from said vet friend:
> 
> Only Advocate is licenced for the PREVENTION of lungworm. Milbemax can be used monthly but is only licenced for TREATMENT. I see no reason (other than vets individual drug company loyalty) to use Milbemax as a monthly treatment rather than Advocate as a monthly preventative! Advocate also kills flea, mange, ear mites and roundworms and simply needs the addition of a tapewormer twice a year so generally will also work out cheaper than regular flea treatment and monthly milbemax.


Ok thank you.

So could I use drontal once every 6 months instead of every 3 months, to reduce chances of overdosing?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Redice said:


> Although Advocate gives full protection against Lungworm as you say it doesn't treat Tapeworm.
> Milbemax does treat tapeworm and does lower levels of Lungworm infestation.
> 
> Sooo could you stick with your Advocate and a few times a year give a dose of Milbemax perhaps?.


My understanding is that in order to treat lungworm, milbemax is given in a much larger dosage and for a number of consecutive days than the normal worming dosage so a normal worming dosage would not affect lungworm.

PS - never used milbemax as like SL, although I don't have collies, I would rather not risk it. I use Cestem (similar to Drontal).


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Ok thank you.
> 
> So could I use drontal once every 6 months instead of every 3 months, to reduce chances of overdosing?


I use it two or three times per year, and then use panacur or drontal plus once or twice, about four doses overall of the different types. I also don't dose up in colder weather as much, so I tend to start using them from March onwards, and stop in October/November once the cold weather hits. I also judge on the individual circumstances, some years are worse than others for parasites, and some areas are worse than others.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

tapeworm is easily treatable once detected so is it essential to prevent tapeworm? Is it more dangerous overdosing or not preventing tapeworm?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tape worm does need an intermediate host, unlike roundworm whos eggs are ingested from the environment where they are passed out in the faeces of infected dogs and cats. Most common intermediate hosts are fleas rabbits and mice. The dog has to ingest the host containing the tape worm. Most spot ons work systematically the flea has to bite the animal to die, unlike the old sprays like Nuvan top and frontline spray which killed on contact. Thats why sprays that kill on contact are preffered in animals with flea allergy, as its often the saliva that causes the allergy, a spot ons no good because it has to bite to die. This being the case the fleas can still get on the dog which means in theory a dog can still accidently ingest a flea while cleaning itself I would have thought. Obviously if they are fed things like rabbit and certain other raw meats then they could possibly get them that way too.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> tapeworm is easily treatable once detected so is it essential to prevent tapeworm? Is it more dangerous overdosing or not preventing tapeworm?


Well I don't dose anywhere near to the suggested doses of wormers normally, and I've not noticed a problem with my lot. I don't like stuffing them full of chemicals either, so use what I feel is necessary, rather than what's advised. We don't have much of a tick/flea problem where we are, and I've not noticed anything as regards other parasites. We had one problem which was tape worms funnily enough, about two years ago, and it just seemed a bad year for them.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Forgot to add you would need to double check but Im pretty sure that Panacur paste is used as a teatment for lungworm, although like the giardia it can also be used as a treatment for, you have to do a prolonged continuous course. panacur paste also does roundworm and some types of tapeworm too.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

We use advocate on Izzy and dose her monthly. For tapeworm we give droncit every 3 months. It only treats tapewormso shouldnt be any problems overdosing. But you might want to double check with your vets! The droncit can be bought online for about £1.30 per tablet and you give 1 tablet/10kg

HTH


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Izzysmummy said:


> We use advocate on Izzy and dose her monthly. For tapeworm we give droncit every 3 months. It only treats tapewormso shouldnt be any problems overdosing. But you might want to double check with your vets! The droncit can be bought online for about £1.30 per tablet and you give 1 tablet/10kg
> 
> HTH


droncit sounds great as it prevents overdosing on the other worm types. I'll speak to the vets about it.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Have you considered Diatomaceous Earth?? Heidi has a teasp in her food twice a week. I still use chemical wormers to be sure but not as often.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

I use Advocate too, but my vet usually gives me another seperate wormer as well every 3 to 6 months thats okay to give same time as avocate, cant remember name though


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Well I don't dose anywhere near to the suggested doses of wormers normally, and I've not noticed a problem with my lot. I don't like stuffing them full of chemicals either, so use what I feel is necessary, rather than what's advised. We don't have much of a tick/flea problem where we are, and I've not noticed anything as regards other parasites. We had one problem which was tape worms funnily enough, about two years ago, and it just seemed a bad year for them.


same here, i only treat them only 3 or 4 times a year because i worry about all those chemicals ...when i do, i use either drontel,panacur or advocate, they were last done in january with advocate...ive started using this more than the others as it does prevent lungworm.

but in 12yrs of owning huskies ive never seen them pass any worms & i think theyve only ever had fleas twice.


----------

